

Prison escape puzzle using chessboard and coins - squeakynick
http://www.datagenetics.com/blog/december12014/index.html

======
maxerickson
An earlier telling of the puzzle, with a similar narrative:

[http://ocfnash.wordpress.com/2009/10/31/yet-another-
prisoner...](http://ocfnash.wordpress.com/2009/10/31/yet-another-prisoner-
puzzle/)

